# Stud finder (Detects electrical wiring?)



## macaronic (Nov 15, 2011)

I want to install wall brackets for glass shelf next to a bed and over an outlet.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I just picked up a new toy that detects studs and electrical wiring.








I was quite happy with my purchase until the "AC warning light" kept warning me everywhere in that entire corner of the room.  That's a big area!  It seems I can't drill into any studs.  Part of me is skeptical that a wire would be passing through a stud at exactly the spot I want to drill into.  The other part of me thinks the latter part is an idiot.   I'm here for your opinions.  Does anyone have any experience with these gizmos?  What would you do?


----------



## evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

I have one of those by zircon and it alerts if you're within several feet sometimes with drywall. In my living room I have plaster and metal mesh lath and the blasted thing alerts on every inch of those walls.  

If the line to that outlet runs horizontally, it will typically be drilled thru the studs not more than about two feet above the box.  (think holding a heavy hole hawg with an auger bit on it in your dangling arms drilling a hundred holes that day standing up.)


----------



## joecaption (Nov 15, 2011)

The only reason I can think of there would be a wire all the way up that stud would be it's the begining of the line and the wire would be run up the stud and through the top plate. You should be able to see it in the attic if that's the case.
To be safe just use 1-1/4 screws that way your screws will be no longer then the sheetrock screws.
I strongly suggest you use any brackets other then those. There not very strong and ugly to look at. They sell corbel brackets at Lowes and Home Depot that will look far better and be stronger.
I've removed dozen of those things from peoples garages were they tryed to DIY some shelves and they just bent.
Also there so wide your going to have to be dead on to hit the stud with the top side screws.
One's like these have a key hole slot on the back side with a metal plate and only need two screws to hold in place.
http://www.architecturaldepot.com/wood-brackets.html


----------



## macaronic (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! The stud finder stopped beeping 2 feet up from the outlet.  I decided to measure two feet up from the outlet and start there with 2" wood screws into the studs.

The brackets and shelf were free so I kept them.  I happy with how it turned out.

Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 16, 2011)

Outlets are set 14" from center of box to the floor and the wiring is run about 20" from the floor across the wall so that may be why it was beeping.


----------

